# my first time at autoX



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm going @ 8:00 in the morning to an SCCA AutoX event with some friends. Right now I have F&R STBs, Prokit springs, AGX shocks, and 205mm of rubber.

I want to do well, so if anyone has any suggestions, post them up.

I'll tell u how it goes.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Best thing - Calm down. First time I went I almost drove the tires off the car. Don't try to be fast first time out. Focus on being smooth. Rememeber the mantra "in slow, out fast." Get some sleep too, you have a long day ahead.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Put more pressure in your tires so that you aren't cornering on the sidewalls. Oh yeah, you will get lost atleast once so don't get to mad at yourself.


BTW Jodie are you going to b going to AutoX on the 12th?? I'll be back in town and I'll have a car to get me there. If I can't race I might as well go watch.


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

On the 12th I'll be at my parents for thanksgiving. I won't be coming back into Ottawa after the Georgian Trials Rally


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

ya, I put the PSI up to 42 in the fronts and 40 in the rear. I didn't do as good as I hoped I would, average was about 45sec, I was 48 with the best beginner being about 41. I was able to find my way, and I didnt touch one cone or go off course. Some badass cars there. I'm still pissed b/c a 4000lb FWD Caddy ElDorado V8 kicked my ass with a best of 45sec. I just couldn't accelerate the straights, but I took the corners as hard as I thought I could.

My last run, I locked a few wheels twice, but I somehow managed to keep the car going in the direction I wanted it to w/o touching a cone.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

so what class did you run?? try to stiffen the front and loosen the rear, i think that's the general idea with fwd cars. you want to loosen the rear to better "aim" car in desired direction. i still have to try this out this weekend on a double regional.


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> * I'm still pissed b/c a 4000lb FWD Caddy ElDorado V8 kicked my ass with a best of 45sec. *


I'll tell ya what, the ol heavy cadillacs have some balls when it comes to handling. My dads 4000lbs RWD Caddy isn't fast at all but it makes up in handling, does almost as good as my pulsar going through corners...but you have to hold on like hell cause they dont have bolstered seats


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

What I really need to better myself in autoX is some better suspension, better seats, and better brakes. I'm running on prokit/agx susp., stock rotors and drums (which need pad, shoe, and rotor replacement), and b14 gxe seats (I woke up yesterday with sore muscles b/c of all the bracing I did thru the corners). I almost ripped that auto shifter right off trying to hold myself in .


----------



## Gsolo (Sep 11, 2003)

1997 GA16DE said:


> *(I woke up yesterday with sore muscles b/c of all the bracing I did thru the corners). I almost ripped that auto shifter right off trying to hold myself in . *


lmao..been there before


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

i guess if you can't have the seats yet, a nice 4 or 5 point harness would do too. it's helped me out a lot regarding car control and keeps the haters away too, and retains it's streetability.


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

There are simple straps you can buy that go around your chest and the seat back. 

Too much air in the rear tires, I always ran 45/28.

Do nothing to your car other than adjust tire pressures for you entire first season. You must learn to drive, first. No, you really don't know how to drive. I realized when I had gained a lot of experience when my first lap was almost as fast as my last lap. From then on I had a difficult time gaining even one second between first and last laps.


----------

